# um..



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Is it just me or are we down again?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Ain't just you Anph.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

definitly not just you :x its so annoying!!


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Down again!  
The forum went completely offline when I looked last night.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Are things fixed now? They outwardly appear to be so.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Some things still need fixing.

Alot, actually.


----------



## nik0 (Dec 30, 2006)

well long beard posted me a sick comment on my army list and it got deleted, i never got a chance to look...


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

> well long beard posted me a sick comment on my army list and it got deleted, i never got a chance to look...


If you want to re-post your armylist Niko I'll be more than happy to pass comment, again! :wink:


----------

